

The Ultimate List of Freely Available .NET Libraries - paulblei
http://qink.net/page/The-Ultimate-List-of-Freely-Available-_NET-Libraries.aspx

======
upthedale
Not sure why this has been posted. It looks to be an old list - far from
'ultimate' for 2014.

The .Net FOSS community has been gaining momentum in the past few years, with
most new developments having moved to GitHub, which is where I would generally
recommend people start looking for new libraries. Of course there are
exceptions, but it is a good starting point.

Alternatively, NuGet seems to have become ubiquitous in the past few years
too, so that's the other route for finding new libraries. (Incidentally NuGet
seems to be having an outage today, but that is a rare occurence).

A list like this might have value for some people, but only with better
curation to reflect what is still active today.

------
NicoJuicy
This ain't worth to be here, this list is old and short and it has been
replaced by Nuget. It doesn't even contain Biggy (a Flat File .Net engine not
found on Nuget)

Fyi. [https://github.com/robconery/biggy](https://github.com/robconery/biggy)

------
andrea_s
My favourite is missing -
[http://clearscript.codeplex.com/](http://clearscript.codeplex.com/)

It is basically a very friendly wrapper around several javascript engines
(including V8) with powerful marshalling capabilities out of the box, and the
developing team is very responsive and attentive.

~~~
NicoJuicy
It's a great wrapper, but the bugs arround x64 compilation are frustrating :(
Actually, it's my only problem with a nifty library i'm using

[https://github.com/Buildstarted/Javascript.ViewEngines/issue...](https://github.com/Buildstarted/Javascript.ViewEngines/issues/1)

------
CmonDev
Very outdated. Immutable Collections, SignalR and MonoGame are just a few
missing examples that pop to mind.

------
MrTortoise
Lol this is like 3 years old i just did a necro post on it because of this
link.

